

The Year in Ideas (2007) - neilc
http://www.nytimes.com/indexes/2007/12/08/magazine/index.html

======
muerdeme
I'm happy that the NYT has finally opened up, but I find the answers.com
double-click "feature" incredibly irritating.

For full disclosure, I must admit that I highlight and click around computer
text that I'm reading almost uncontrollably.

~~~
neilc
Heh, yeah, I do that too. I'm not sure why, but yes, it makes reading
nytimes.com frustrating at times.

